

Five (+ 1) Things I Hate About Python (and then five more) - gnosis
http://sayspy.blogspot.com/2007/04/five-1-things-i-hate-about-python-and.html

======
azakus
Some of his arguments are crap. How is extensive platform support a detractor?
Wouldn't you want your language to work on as many platforms as possible? I'm
not sure how "outdated" stdlib is, but just because the code was written years
ago, that does not make it "bad". New ways of implementing certain things
could actually be slower. Can't say for sure since he has no real examples.
FYI: I dislike python for its syntax, but I can see why people like it. I just
use perl for most everything that people would do in python.

------
kristianp
"Use of C. The way we have to fake objects" - explain?

~~~
fendrak
I think he's referring to python object's use of "self" in class methods. What
exactly he's talking about, I'm not entirely sure.

~~~
devinj
Nobody with any sense calls that "faking" objects, and that doesn't have
anything to do with C anyway. He's probably talking about the use of C structs
and functions that operate on them to create an object system.

